# SWOAPE January Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

*Major Edit

I would like to hold the January Meeting on January 27th at 2pm at my house in Centerville. My wife is going out ot town and I may not be able to attend the meeting if I do not hold it at my house. 

As far as an agenda, we need to discuss electing "officers" at the January meeting. Most of the positions only have one nominee so it should not be too difficult a process  We do need to decide how to hold the election for VP at the meeting. I am thinking a Poll would be the best idea but would like to hear from everyone else at the meeting.

I think Jeff (The Loach Guy) is doing a presentation on DIY CO2 this month if his wife doesn't throw out his CO2 containers again ;-)

I have not heard from Sean about hosting yet so maybe we can try his place in February or March. 

I imagine I am forgetting something so please remind me if there is anything else we need to cover at the January meeting


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll have some new DIY stuff prepared for whenever the club decides to have the presentation. Sorry about this month. Unforseen circumstances and all..


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

TheLoachGuy said:


> I'll have some new DIY stuff prepared for whenever the club decides to have the presentation. Sorry about this month. Unforseen circumstances and all..


Quite understandable. I guess there is a benefit to taking the garbage out myself every week


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yay! columbus!  ill be there, hopefully!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Six said:


> yay! columbus!  ill be there, hopefully!


Don't get too excited yet Liz. We have to see if Sean can even host a meeting.

If he can't host, are there any other Columbus folks interested in hosting a meeting?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

If the Northern folk can't host this time around (or anytime, really), I'll offer my place. I believe I have enough plants now to satisfy most curiousity as well as a few other tanks that should keep some interest. 

Let me know when I can help


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Does anyone have input on the date of the January Meeting? I would prefer either the 20th or 27th of January....Chris?...Sean?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm pretty flexible.. as long as it isn't the 1st or 2nd weekend of Jan... I now have 4 chairs so I'm preparing haha. Seriously I'm flexible I'll host it whenever it's needed.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

the two weekends Matt mentioned are perfect for me.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I guess the last weekend of January works _best_ for me. I can make any weekend in January, but I'm going to be last minute moving out my boyfriend on the 19th/20th/21st I think.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

How does holding the meeting on January 27th at 2PM at my place in Centerville sound to everyone? 

I know Chris had volunteered to hold this meeting at his place but I actually need to hold the meeting at my place if I am going to attend  My wife is traveling on business that week and may not make it back on Saturday. There is no way I can attend the meeting with my kids so if there are no problems, I will host this meeting.

I apologize to the Columbus folks but I have still not heard back from Sean about hosting the meeting


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Fine then :blah: I guess we won't have it at my house this month then :crybaby: , I guess you don't think I have enough interesting stuff in fishbunker to host. 

Just kidding! That's fine I have no problem heading up there!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CincyCichlids said:


> Fine then :blah: I guess we won't have it at my house this month then :crybaby: , I guess you don't think I have enough interesting stuff in fishbunker to host.
> 
> Just kidding! That's fine I have no problem heading up there!


Sorry about that, I know you were looking forward to hosting the meeting, maybe you can host the February meeting? Sounds like your trip to Wisconsin went just fine.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

sounds good to me.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

TheLoachGuy said:


> sounds good to me.


Can you give a short presentation on DIY CO2 at the January meeting?


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thx for reminding me.. Since starting back into plants a couple months ago, I have plenty of DIY equipment to do a presentation.. so yeah.. I'm good for it.

I'll bring a DIY set up for someone to use.. Free to any club member we chose at the meeting.. Draw from a hat or give to someone in need?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

That works for me. I was going to try and host that weekend, but you hosting is fine.  Feb should work for me towards the end of the month, I have nothing planned.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Matt,
It isn't a problem at all. I'm pretty flexible and can always be used for a backup for any meeting. I doubt I'll be moving my tanks out anytime in the very near future. Besides I only have 4 chairs and we all know one of them is reserved for Wayne anyway!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Chris - How would one go about getting on this "reserved chair" deal? First come, first served? or can you draw my name out of a hat? ;-)


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I'm sure those who HAVE to have chairs will definitely be offered them. I'm sure the parents wouldn't mind bringing down some of their dining room chairs haha j/k. 

I have a feeling I'll be starting a large new renovation when I get back tomorrow. I want to start tearing down some old stands, build some shelving and then start building some new racks.. so it'd probably be better if we waited a month or so.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CincyCichlids said:


> I have a feeling I'll be starting a large new renovation when I get back tomorrow. I want to start tearing down some old stands, build some shelving and then start building some new racks.. so it'd probably be better if we waited a month or so.


Maybe we can look into Sean holding the February meeting in Columbus and put you on the schedule for the March meeting, assuming you will be finished by the end of March


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Ha! With your help I'll be finished by next weekend


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CincyCichlids said:


> Ha! With your help I'll be finished by next weekend


I don't remember volunteering to help but you may be able to convice me to lend a hand next Saturday and/or Sunday (assuming the Ravens have a by-week next Sunday)


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm just messing around, I wouldn't volunteer you intentionally. I have a ton of cleaning and have to figure out where to put the fish in the 29 and 40L. I need to try to set up some more 75s in the near future.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

:bump2:

Just wanted to bump this up so the new folks could read it...I should probably make it a sticky


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We're going to plan for the February meeting and won't be there for the January meeting. If there's enough interest, we can do a demonstration of a tank setup (need a volunteer to host where the tank will be) for a low cost natural aquarium. We can send information on the materials and plants needed beforehand if that's the demo people would want to see. 

Don & Melissa from Chillicothe


----------

